# IPObservations Episode 3 Handler Help



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Episode 3 is about Handler Help Faults in IPO Dog Sport and how to avoid throwing points away in big trials.

Please share it on facebook and doggy forums if you find it interesting.

As always let me know what you think 

Thanks!

Ash.

IPObservations Episode 3 Handler Help - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this series, it has been showing up all over FB


----------

